# Schools in the SF Bay Area?



## incorporeal_x (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm looking for some recommendations for makeup school (or esthetics) in the San Francisco Bay Area. The South bay or East bay would be ideal but I'm really just looking for recommendations and opinions right now.

Thanks


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 13, 2008)

I'll be a student in the fall at San Francisco Institute of Esthetics and Cos. It's the best one in CA. it's on folsom, right next to a small park... however... tuition is 15,000 for estis, and 19 for cosmis. it's a P.Mitchell partner school.
Most schools just teach you what you need to know to pass the exam, but not any of the partner schools!!! they go way beyond what you "just" need. go to the site and apply and you can take a tour at the school. the brand of make up they give you and use is tru minerals, and also, MAC's student pro program partnered with this school... so you get a 20% dis while in school!!
they don't provide student housing but they have selected a few places for students to stay... luckily i already live and work close by, if you don't live in SF... i suggest you put a bit of money aside, the average apt in the mission district is about 1200-1600 a month..... for the smallest!!!!
www.sanfranciscoinstitute.com/

also try 
Miss Marty's Hair Academy & Esthetics Institute  it's like 2 blocks away from the other one.. im pretty sure it's on mission st.


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 13, 2008)

oh, East bay.... there is a paul mitchell partner school in.. um... hahaha... i forgot but i was looking into it... it's in pleasant hill but i think it dosent offer esthetics, i wish it did, dublin is nice!!
 paulmitchelltheschool.com


----------



## josie (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the Paul Mitchell in SF offers esthetics. Then theres the one in San Mateo if thats better. a pretty penny.

Theres also the local Elite Academy in Concord. a friend of mine was considering this school. Also, my hairdresser went here (shes freaking amazing, i love her, and she makes quiiiite a bit of money at Changes Salon in Walnut Creek, she also teaches the new employees there). They offer esthetics.

Alameda Beauty College has esthetics for sure.


----------



## hhunt2 (Jun 24, 2008)

I heard about this place in Santa Clara (on El Camino Real).  
*Academy for Salon Professionals*  (click link)
Academy for Salon Professionals - Santa Clara Campus

I was going to sign up but reviewing the school schedule and wanting to keep a job , it ain't gonna happen.  It sucks!  Go to school or have a roof over my head?!  I should have gone to makeup school after high school (I so f'd up). lol


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Jun 28, 2008)

Paris beauty College in concord you can go through Los Medanos College and basically all you wind up paying for is you kit!!


----------

